# ST Christmas Thread...pictures!



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I thought it would be fun for us to share our holiday pictures. I took my older 2 out shopping on Thanksgiving night and we posed under the mall Christmas tree. While shopping the next day, I found the cutest pink camo Santa hat for little Emmy. Too cute!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Yikes! Those came out pretty big! 
Ok, Friends, show us your holiday spirit!!!


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

oh she is just so cute! best I can do is a partially decorated fireplace. needs quite a bit of tweaking yet. lights,bows etc. I'm getting this ready for my JA teaparty on the 17th. ~Georgia


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Looks so festive!!! I *knew *you would have your home decorated!!!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I use to decorate, now I just visit people that do:awh:


Heres as festive as I get...LOL I am easily distracted by shiney things...LOL!!!!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Well, Georgia, it looks like it is just you and me with the holiday spirit.....and l guess Fowler too if you count a shiny belt buckle!!!


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

newfieannie said:


> oh she is just so cute! best I can do is a partially decorated fireplace. needs quite a bit of tweaking yet. lights,bows etc. I'm getting this ready for my JA teaparty on the 17th. ~Georgia


I want to come to your tea party... rincess:


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

View attachment 18483
View attachment 18484

Here are my younger two decorating the tree and the Christmas window display of our favorite coffee shop/bookstore


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Great tree....and cute kids! I still need to get a tree up. We just got the last of the fall decor put in the garage this evening. Ugggg!


----------



## sidepasser (May 10, 2002)

Shan - Emmy is growing up so fast, she's very cute in her new pink camo hat!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks! Now I need to find the perfect Santa dress to match!!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

My dining room window


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

That's pretty Shy. Looks cozy.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like the lights around the window... =)


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

My DGD, Ballerina, center, performing in The Nutcracker:
(Yes! She's en pointe!)










DGD costumed for The Chinese Tea Dance, one of the numbers in The Nutcracker.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

awwwwwww.....I love that nehi!!


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

En pointe. Good work.


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

our real tree


----------



## trish4prez (Jul 9, 2006)

Shygal-- beautiful!! I love the skirt!!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

My two lit palm trees!! The cards on the wall are from the Homesteading Today card exchange!!


----------



## Shygal (May 26, 2003)

trish4prez said:


> Shygal-- beautiful!! I love the skirt!!



thanks 

I crocheted that tree skirt probably 25 years ago, just pentagon granny squares sewn together


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Cozy evening together enjoying the ambiance of the Christmas lights.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

...and the tree!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

Hmmmm,,,,All these trees, and I don't see a present with my name on it, under any of them,,,,,

We need to do something about that !!!

BTW,,,,,Where's the mistletoe,,,,,,,,?? :kiss:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe YOU need to post a picture of your mistletoe and tempt the ladies????? :bowtie:

(And I have no presents under the tree because my baby would destroy them!!!)


----------



## rkintn (Dec 12, 2002)

Sitting here enjoying the glow of the Christmas tree
View attachment 19096


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Plenty of mugs for guests...
View attachment 19112



LOL I had to clean up some clutter before we decorated. I found this basket and figured this was a good way to save precious countertop space. The singing lump 'o coal is a gift for a bad boy. Guess who that is. ;-p
View attachment 19108



Trouble 1 and Trouble 2. I had to yell HEY! before they'd turn. They don't like to sit still for pics.
View attachment 19109



Somehow the tree never looks as good in pics as it does IRL.
View attachment 19110


----------



## tambo (Mar 28, 2003)

Good looking kids Sustainabilly. And nice tree. Did you do the art work on the cabinets in the last picture?


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Thanks Tam. No, I can't draw a good looking stick figure, LOL. The ex did it. She painted a lot of stuff that way. Some is good...fun and kinda whimsical. Some is so so. The boys like it though. And, I can't really re-paint some and not the others. It would look unfinished.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

some good looking boys there! ~Georgia.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Trouble 1 and Trouble 2.....love it! I have referred to my older 2 as Thing 1 and Thing 2!!!!


----------



## L.A. (Nov 15, 2007)

My Christmas decoration 



White Christmas,,I think


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I didnt know it snowed in the desert?....LOL


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I really like your tree Karl, your home looks cozy and willow I drew a christmas tree too on my grandsons chalk board!! He didnt like it......LOL, little turd...LOL


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Susie and I went downtown to do the Santa Rampage. We had an absolute blast. Here is a pic of us


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice banjo playing decoration LA. Fun picture too Susie and Napoleon Santa Eddie. Glad you had a blast. Merry Christmas to all.


----------



## susieneddy (Sep 2, 2011)

Bret said:


> Nice banjo playing decoration LA. Fun picture too Susie and Napoleon Santa Eddie. Glad you had a blast. Merry Christmas to all.


I didn't even notice that...good catch

We have to dress up like that Christmas morning for the grandkids

Merry Christmas to everyone


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

We went for a ride up to the cabin and Emmy loved all of the trees in town.


----------



## Groene Pionier (Apr 23, 2009)

oh dear.. I dont' like to put up Christmas decoration, so I don't do that :S


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Here is mine, finally finished tonight.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

And another one, just a tad different.


----------

